# 5 yr old male border collie x for rehoming



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Due to circumstances which are unavoidable, I now have to rehome my dog. I will not put him into kennels, so I am looking for a new home for him myself.

Rocky is a healthy, fun and loyal dog who would be a valuable addition to any family. he is neutered and up to date with vaccinations. He is great with children, other dogs and cats.

He is excellent on walks and is great at recall. Loves his frisby, but will chase _anything_ you throw for him!

He comes with large soft bed, dinner bowl, water bowl, leads etc.

I can deliver up to around 50 miles. Please PM me to discuss further.

Here is Rocky...


----------



## rhflan (May 30, 2012)

Gorgeous dog! He sounds absolutely wonderful...I'm sure that it won't be long before you find him a new home


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

rhflan said:


> Gorgeous dog! He sounds absolutely wonderful...I'm sure that it won't be long before you find him a new home


Thank you, I hope I find the perfect home for him.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Does he have any issues? 

Are you 100% you have to rehome? Have you tried other options? 

ETA: ^ ignore this bit - I can see from threads you have.

He is lovely, I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this Jamie - I know from your posts how much Rocky means to you.

I hope you find the perfect home for him - he really is a gorgeous boy.

Have you tried speaking to any local rescues to see if you can continue to look after Rocky whilst they help you find a great home?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Fleur said:


> So sorry to hear this Jamie - I know from your posts how much Rocky means to you.
> 
> I hope you find the perfect home for him - he really is a gorgeous boy.
> 
> Have you tried speaking to any local rescues to see if you can continue to look after Rocky whilst they help you find a great home?


This is my next step, wanna give it a good go myself before I involve any rescue centre. I will not be putting him into kennels though, he deserves better.

He is advertised here and on preloved. I have recieved advice on people who take free dogs and sell on for profit etc, and will not be giving him to anyone I am not 110% sure about. I've already rejected one person who just sounded very dodgy.

Me and Rocky will be visiting any prospective new home first armed with 101 questions.


----------



## WhippetyAmey (Mar 4, 2012)

Jamie said:


> This is my next step, wanna give it a good go myself before I involve any rescue centre. I will not be putting him into kennels though, he deserves better.
> 
> He is advertised here and on preloved. I have recieved advice on people who take free dogs and sell on for profit etc, and will not be giving him to anyone I am not 110% sure about. I've already rejected one person who just sounded very dodgy.
> 
> Me and Rocky will be visiting any prospective new home first armed with 101 questions.


Lots of travellers try and take free dogs for fighting, I believe. Have you tried Pets4Homes, or anything like that?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Am so sorry that you haven't any other option. How is he with being left on his own whilst you are at work? Does he have any problems with this?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Lots of travellers try and take free dogs for fighting, I believe. Have you tried Pets4Homes, or anything like that?


Believe me, Jamie will make sure he goes to a 5 star home

Sorry you have to rehome him Jamie


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

WhippetyAmey said:


> Lots of travellers try and take free dogs for fighting, I believe. Have you tried Pets4Homes, or anything like that?


I placed an advert on there today 



Cleo38 said:


> Am so sorry that you haven't any other option. How is he with being left on his own whilst you are at work? Does he have any problems with this?


He seems to do ok, but atm all 3 of us do different shifts, including night shifts. But if I was on my own he would be on his own for up to 15/16 hours a day (I work 50-70 hour weeks not including 50 miles travelling a day), and that is simply unacceptable for Rocky.



simplysardonic said:


> *Believe me, Jamie will make sure he goes to a 5 star home*
> Sorry you have to rehome him Jamie


Your damn right there! I can spot a liar or a con artist a mile away. I have absolutely no problem telling someone that something doesn't feel right and they won't be getting my dog. I have already done that to someone a couple of days ago.

I have a had a few messages of support on here and I would just like to say thank you. Your wonderful people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

such a shame , he`s sooo sweet! 
i really hope you find a suitable owner for him who will keep you updated on his progess. x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

diablo said:


> such a shame , he`s sooo sweet!
> i really hope you find a suitable owner for him who will *keep you updated on his progess*. x


That will be part of the deal! Once he is gone I will need peace of mind.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there, is your gorgeous boy still available for rehoming? will ask around some of my clients, also we have a rescue pool here in Northamptonshire that may be of use? All dog Walkers or Pet Carers.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

sethyspuppymumma said:


> Hi there, is your gorgeous boy still available for rehoming? will ask around some of my clients, also we have a rescue pool here in Northamptonshire that may be of use? All dog Walkers or Pet Carers.


Hi, meeting some people over the weekend, but nothing will be decided straight away. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Good luck with your search, remember if you have no joy, message me, and il speak to the pool. managed to rehome successfully a labaranmer in the post, and shes blistfully happy in her new home.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are having to lose your dog. Have you thought to advertise, not for a permanent home, but for someone who will love your dog and care for it, you pay for food and vet bills, and when you resettle, you take him back? I looked after 2 dogs, for a couple, for over a year, while they lived in a flat, and built a house, over 20 years ago. I spent extra each week on bones, by choice, and I had no problem giving them back, as they were very loved. That way, on the occasional day off, you can still go for the day with your dog. Often the elderly, who have no children, are too worried about what might happen to their dog, if they die, or it could be a mature student, who would love a dog, but responsibly, knows their budget is too low.

Look for someone like me, who couldn't commit to a dog, for more than 5 years, at the time, and I wouldn't take on a dog, not being there for old age OR to someone who knows they can't afford a dog, and are too responsible to get one.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you have any luck finding a home for your gorgeous boy Jamie?


----------

